# Vitamin Pills / Supplements to take during a tx of IUI in a natural cycle



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Sorry to bother everyone with another post, but can someone tell me what vitamin herbal supplements I could take to improve my chances with an IUI round. Ie what vitamins to take before the IUI and what to take during the 2ww. Im wanting to stock up ready. I was just reading something on another thread about supplements to increase blood flow to the reproductive area to increase a possible chance of implantation. 

Can someone just give me a 'shopping list' - I know its no guarantee but Id rather hope for the best.
The only thing Im popping right now is folic acid pills. 

Thanks again Lotsky


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

If you take a look on the Prenatal board you'll find lots of posts discussing supplements for before, during and after treatment...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

Selenium helps promote a healthy womb lining.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

